# Remembrances of the good bad and ugly



## 78thrifleman

I was just looking through old threads and couldn't believe some of the users I saw that are no longer around. Thought I start a thread to immortalize those who have passed on to greener pastures. Here's 5 to start. Looking forward to who you guys can come up with along with anecdotes.


SOT... Remember his "Bert from Sesame Street" avatar?

94C... Remember his bad attitude?

OPIE... Remember...?

Dogma.... Bastard!


----------



## HousingCop

94C... Remember his bad attitude?
*Ahhhh, 94skin. Always a good comedic foil. I miss his warped sense of humor and off base comments.* *He made me look like a Birkenstock wearing Northampton liberal. HC*


----------



## grn3charlie

HousingCop said:


> 94C... Remember his bad attitude?
> *Ahhhh, 94skin. Always a good comedic foil. I miss his warped sense of humor and off base comments.* *He made me look like a Birkenstock wearing Northampton liberal. HC*


You're not one? JK


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

ICantDecide... funny guy but he was a horny little bastard!


----------



## 78thrifleman

OK... I really didn't want to do this, because I wasn't a big fan of the guy... but everyone else seemed to have a love affair with him

Delta

I won't comment, as I didn't like him. But, I really would like to get this thread going for nostalgia.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

BLUE BLOOD said:


> ICantDecide... funny guy but he was a horny little bastard!


He still is


----------



## SinePari

My all time fav was str8tshot52

Glodis' ball washing spin master in this legendary thread:

http://www.masscops.com/f29/letter-editor-glodis-should-jailer-40406/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Cant remember her name, the Asian chick that was a complete tool and her male counterpart.
Havent seen NE2006-2007 on here either in a long time


----------



## HistoryHound

I don't know if she was Asian or not, but the one that sticks out in my mind is grasshopper. I came in shortly after she took a ride on the bus. Some of the comments you guys made, got me curious & I searched her.

http://www.masscops.com/f12/grashopper-withdrawals-55953/


----------



## Johnny Law

HousingCop said:


> *He made me look like a Birkenstock wearing Northampton liberal. HC*


Wait, you're not a Birkenstock wearing Northampton liberal?

---------- Post added at 09:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 ----------



justanotherparatrooper said:


> .
> Havent seen NE2006-2007 on here either in a long time


She got banned JAP, awhile ago. Too bad, she was funny as hell


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow... Some old memories. SOT's angry Bert avatar... I do remember that. 

I remember a mod by the name of Officer Dungeon... Haven't seen that name in a while. Nor have I seen Kttref in quite some time either... 

I just combed through the "For Sale" threads looking for some internet gold. It was a posting from our favorite CMPSA whacker, M. Baril, selling a decommissioned MSP bluebird that still had the original paint and pushbar. The ad read something to the effect of, "Imagine driving around and getting friendly waves from Troopers!" Like the kid actually thought Troopers would be impressed that he, or the person he sold that sled to, is driving a Crown Vic with the MSP paint scheme... 

What a douche. He gets the Douche Bigelow award. 

IIRC, it was posted by the CMPSA user name... But it doesn't exist in the MC directory. Anyone else remember that thread?


----------



## pahapoika

i liked Delta. met him at one of the "meet and greets".

grasshopper was funny. like having a little sister to pick on. :shades_smile:


----------



## Killjoy

No one tops "Hunter"......


----------



## 78thrifleman

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wow... Some old memories. SOT's angry Bert avatar... I do remember that.
> 
> I remember a mod by the name of Officer Dungeon... Haven't seen that name in a while. Nor have I seen Kttref in quite some time either...
> 
> I just combed through the "For Sale" threads looking for some internet gold. It was a posting from our favorite CMPSA whacker, M. Baril, selling a decommissioned MSP bluebird that still had the original paint and pushbar. The ad read something to the effect of, "Imagine driving around and getting friendly waves from Troopers!" Like the kid actually thought Troopers would be impressed that he, or the person he sold that sled to, is driving a Crown Vic with the MSP paint scheme...
> 
> What a douche. He gets the Douche Bigelow award.
> 
> IIRC, it was posted by the CMPSA user name... But it doesn't exist in the MC directory. Anyone else remember that thread?


I don't remember the thread, but I DO remember seeing that waving comment on the listing.


----------



## kwflatbed

I have a list that would be to long to post, LOL.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Outofmanyone... nothing good or bad to say, just a blast from the (whatever)

KW... I'd like to see some of that list.

By the way, whatever happened to those 2 A-Holes, Sniper and Dilligaf?

---------- Post added at 16:11 ---------- Previous post was at 16:08 ----------

just thought I'd throw this out there... I never heard of masscops until someone in the academy made a LITTLE (see the irony there?) mistake on here and we were all made well aware of this site. SO, I watched and kept my mouth shut. Then, on December 18 2005 (2 days after grad) I finally joined and started spouting off.

PS - Love ya, buddy


----------



## kwflatbed

"KW... I'd like to see some of that list."

Go into the "Mod Section" and look at the banned members list.
My favorite is Masscopguy most of the older members will remember
him and his antics.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

78thrifleman said:


> Outofmanyone... nothing good or bad to say, just a blast from the (whatever)
> 
> KW... I'd like to see some of that list.
> 
> By the way, whatever happened to those 2 A-Holes, Sniper and Dilligaf?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:11 ---------- Previous post was at 16:08 ----------
> 
> just thought I'd throw this out there... I never heard of masscops until someone in the academy made a LITTLE (see the irony there?) mistake on here and we were all made well aware of this site. SO, I watched and kept my mouth shut. Then, on December 18 2005 (2 days after grad) I finally joined and started spouting off.
> 
> PS - Love ya, buddy


78th... I remember *SEEING* that post. I heard that caused a slight... um... problem... on a Friday afternoon if that's right? I'm all hearsay, so correct me if I'm wrong.

I heard Sniper and Dilligaf got married and thus far are living happily ever after... in Cambridge. They marry those types out there.


----------



## grn3charlie

So what did happen to kttref? She had a good sense of humor.


----------



## 78thrifleman

grn3charlie said:


> So what did happen to kttref? She had a good sense of humor.


awwww.. little love connection?

---------- Post added at 17:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:09 ----------



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 78th... I remember *SEEING* that post. I heard that caused a slight... um... problem... on a Friday afternoon if that's right? I'm all hearsay, so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I heard Sniper and Dilligaf got married and thus far are living happily ever after... in Cambridge. They marry those types out there.


Memory is rapidly fading... might have been a Friday right after a rain storm... could have been one of the coldest days of the summer, butr that only happens if you have no clothes to cover up with (other than those on your back). But, again, I'm not sure anymore. I just remember the smiles on everyone's faces.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

One member I havent seen around for a long time is KEVEMT (spelling?)


----------



## Rock

I still miss Mechanixman.........:skull:


----------



## Guest

78thrifleman said:


> OK... I really didn't want to do this, because I wasn't a big fan of the guy... but everyone else seemed to have a love affair with him
> 
> Delta
> 
> I won't comment, as I didn't like him. But, I really would like to get this thread going for nostalgia.


Awww....you're breaking my heart.



7costanza said:


> I have spent many slow nights at work reading old threads, some pretty dam good stuff. Delta784 is def missed..I met him only once, bought him a drink all excited to shoot the shit with him.....he barely acknowledged me ...I was a bit disappointed but I'm not for everyone I guess.


Sorry about that 7, but if you recall, there was some REALLY bad drama going on then, which made me very uncomfortable. Nothing personal, and I'll buy you a drink next time.



78thrifleman said:


> Delta's reputation was obviously far above the man himself.


I didn't realize I had such a reputation, but those who have actually met me seem to like me well enough.


----------



## cc3915

Wow!


----------



## Guest

ShaZAAAM


----------



## cc3915

Welcome back from the dark side. Is this a Halloween haunting?


----------



## Rock

It must almost be Halloween because I just saw a ghost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bat:


----------



## Tuna

Welcome back Delta. 7, glad to see your feeling better. KOZ, where the F#%& have you been? Yes, this forum is by far the most entertaining thing I do other than a detail in the state parks on a 95degree day. Now back to famous People and threads. How bout anything from CMPSA. Those idiots made hard copies of posts from Deta, Boats and some retard called Tuna. Sent them into the EPO managment and demended sactions. The're still smoking about the plastic vigina comments and the cite Boats banged em on. (shit, my 2 days off started 30 minutes ago where's the beer.)


----------



## Deuce

Du Du Du Delta???? Ghosts scare me, please stop this..


----------



## grn3charlie

LawMan3 said:


> WTF just happened?! Delta?! Is one of the mods is f*cking with us?!


There was a little bit of the wtf factor. Then I realized that I was watching Shaun of the Dead as I was reading the post. Coincidence?? I think not!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ0gSbcG1FI"]YouTube - Shaun of the Dead Dont Stop Me Now[/nomedia]


----------



## 7costanza

That's true Delta, I guess there was a shit ton of drama around that time ....and especially that night...so you owe me a vodka and organic pear juice that's all I can drink.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> WTF just happened?! Delta?! Is one of the mods is f*cking with us?!


Nope, it is truly I....I've stayed in contact with many members here, and got a few messages that my ears should be burning as a result of this thread, so I decided to check it out myself.



7costanza said:


> That's true Delta, I guess there was a shit ton of drama around that time ....and especially that night...so you owe me a vodka and organic pear juice that's all I can drink.


You got it, my good man.....we shall cross paths again soon, I'm sure.


----------



## uspresident1

263FPD said:


> WSCSMART------Pussy
> 
> OMEGA-------Pot head, but somewhat funny.
> 
> MikeJones-----I hated that prick
> 
> VietBoy1-------Douche


Wow...MikeJones. I hated him more than life itself. With my luck I'm sure he'll stumble upon this thread and start running his mouth again. I wanted that shithead banned soo bad.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Killjoy said:


> No one tops "Hunter"......


Jeez, you do go back a ways KJ, he was the big-time shit-stirrer when I was just a wee lurker surveying the lay of the land.

Although I cannot believe someone hasn't mentioned "*Mark Boston*" in all this.
That sanctimonious gasbag posed himself as this super connected, big-shot cop until Dunny outed the fraud for what he really was; a Mass Highway comm center worker.
It was hilarious to watch Marky Mark fade to black after the humiliating public call-out. It was a thing of beauty.

(I wonder if he's with us now, under an assumed name?)



78thrifleman said:


> Delta's reputation was obviously far above the man himself.


Well, Bruce was definitely one of my faves on the board.
One of the characteristics of Deltas contributions that I always admired was when he would respond to a thread, it was generally deliberate, thoughtful and detailed.
Even if just an opinion, he always held his ground and fought for it. I like that.
Gays in the military is one that comes to mind. He was unyielding, even when there were 2 or 3 opposing shots fired at once.



263FPD said:


> WSCSMART------Pussy


Wasn't he the guy you were jousting with and finally you gave your unit # and location to?
That was hilarious watching the dufuss squirm away.



7costanza said:


> I'm not gay.....I have many gay friends, my fathers gay....not that there's anything wrong with that.


What, no steam 7!
Well I don't want to sit in there naked all by myself!



Tuna said:


> KOZ, where the F#%& have you been?


Most of our spare time goes to volunteering for the NHGOP, Tunes.
Gotta get Guinta, Bass, Ayotte and Stephen elected, babe. No more NH Moonbats! I have never been so motivated to work for an election.
And if we lose Tuesday, it wasn't because we sat back and watched it happen.
Even my kids are into it, helping me distribute fliers.
And I might be a poll-watcher in one of the bigger towns on Tuesday, never done that before. Should be interesting, but I'd rather be holding a sign right here in my little town.
Once the election is over, I should have a lot more spare time to play on the computer.



Delta784 said:


> I didn't realize I had such a reputation, but those who have actually met me seem to like me well enough.


HEY! Where you been, buddy? We were just talking about you!



Delta784 said:


> Awww....you're breaking my heart.


----------



## 263FPD

> Originally Posted by *263FPD*  WSCSMART------Pussy
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he the guy you were jousting with and finally you gave your unit # and location to?
> That was hilarious watching the dufuss squirm away.
Click to expand...

Yup. He went ever so gently in to that good night.


----------



## Lost

Rocksy?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I talk to her once inawhile Lost


----------



## GARDA

*JoninNH*... was succinct, and usually _spot on._


----------



## HuskyH-2

263FPD said:


> WSCSMART------Pussy
> 
> OMEGA-------Pot head, but somewhat funny.
> 
> MikeJones-----I hated that prick
> 
> *VietBoy1-------Douche*


Merry Christmas 263

hello from Boston, MA


----------



## OfficerObie59

I actually liked MikeJones and OMEGA...annoying perhaps, but at least they fought for their opinions thoughtfully and debated with some intelligence.

Something to keep in mind--I don't necessarily think that a person's posts necessarily matches up with who they actually are, and not even necessarily be intentional. I know I can come off really condescending and preachy in writing, but in person I tend to be a bit more goofy and reserved. I've also personally known Loyal for a long time, consider him a good friend and one of the most kind-hearted people I've ever knon, but can't deny he routinely has a few beers and the proceeds to type nonsense into his web browser.

Just because you may not agree with postings of another or have issues with their tone seems to me a silly reason to make final judgment calls on whether they're someone you'd like to meet at an M&G.


----------



## niteowl1970

HuskyH-2 said:


> Merry Christmas 263
> 
> hello from Boston, MA


They must be glad they have such a squared away airsoft player on board. The Eotech thread will be started very soon.


----------



## 78thrifleman

I was just reading through my old posts (circa 2006)... found these people (maybe reincarnated under different user names... but I don't know).

PS. I didn't list anyone with under 400 posts.... I don't think.

pbiddy35

no$.10

sempergumby

andy0921

mvs

cmagryan


----------



## OfficerObie59

Andy and CMag are still around.


----------



## 263FPD

niteowl1970 said:


> They must be glad they have such a squared away airsoft player on board. The *Needle-Dick* thread will be started very soon.


FIFY:redcarded:


----------



## CJIS

OfficerObie59 said:


> Andy and CMag are still around.


I was waiting for someone to mention Andy

What about "Landshark" and his old Caprice?


----------



## cc3915

> *Remembrances of the good bad and ugly *


I see lot's of bad and ugly, but where are the good?


----------



## CJIS

cc3915 said:


> I see lot's of bad and ugly, but where are the good?


Most of the good is still here. Most of the bad and ugly is gone.


----------



## GARDA

OfficerObie59 said:


> I actually liked MikeJones and OMEGA...annoying perhaps, but at least they fought for their opinions thoughtfully and debated with some intelligence.
> 
> Something to keep in mind--I don't necessarily think that a person's posts necessarily matches up with who they actually are, and not even necessarily be intentional. I know I can come off really condescending and preachy in writing, but in person I tend to be a bit more goofy and reserved. I've also personally known Loyal for a long time, consider him a good friend and one of the most kind-hearted people I've ever knon, but can't deny he routinely has a few beers and the proceeds to type nonsense into his web browser.
> 
> Just because you may not agree with postings of another or have issues with their tone seems to me a silly reason to make final judgment calls on whether they're someone you'd like to meet at an M&G.


Great post. By the way, never condescending or preachy. Made me wonder how my own postings would be remembered?

Maybe the best indication of an individual's persona is not necessarily what they type & post, but as you said, in how they behave? Admittedly, as a source of info and entertainment, my MassCops preference has been "listen to many, speak to a few".

Subsequently, I'm not sure where that places me on the Good/Bad/Ugly scale, or how it could even begin to possibly convey whether I like to live life out loud, or with stoicism? It's probably somewhere in between.

Once again Obie, you give me some food for thought. To question my judgement calls of some, and to wonder if I would be unfairly remembered by others?


----------



## Deuce

GARDA said:


> Maybe the best indication of an individual's persona is not necessarily what they type & post, but as you said, in how they behave?


Absolutely. I'm nothing like my on-line persona. In the real world I tend to, express my opinions and thoughts...


----------



## mpd61

I'm beginning to think if I went away nobody would remember me...

Annasdad71?:wink_smile:


----------



## GARDA

Deuce said:


> Absolutely. I'm nothing like my on-line persona. In the real world I tend to, express my opinions and thoughts...


I've noticed that, and wish you wouldn't hold back, especially in the Peeves Thread. :teeth_smile:

I tune in for my daily dosage (I mean _Deuce_age) of what makes you tick, or should I say, what ticks you off. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Mozzarella

Did Cooper finally pick up a drink? Maybe he got pinch for dumping snow instead of leaves this time.


----------



## GARDA

cc3915 said:


> I see lot's of bad and ugly, but where are the good?


Apparently we just lost one of the good ones... R.I.P. *8MORE*.


----------



## HousingCop

GARDA said:


> Apparently we just lost one of the good ones... R.I.P. *8MORE*.


*+1 Garda. So sad.... a true gentleman. HC*


----------



## grn3charlie

GARDA said:


> Apparently we just lost one of the good ones... R.I.P. *8MORE*.


Well said Garda


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> FSCPD902 passed a few years ago. If I remember correctly, she had just got hired by Framingham PD at the time of her untimely passing.


That was Watertown PD that she was hired by. Sadly she died just weeks away from academy graduation.

May she rest in peace. She led the Framingham State PD in a drive to help me and my family in our time of need. She died young. I hope that she is in a better place now.


----------



## 263FPD

The Ugly

musclerussian's Profile - View


----------



## topcop14

263FPD said:


> The Ugly
> 
> musclerussian's Profile - View


 6'1" 240 . Sounds like he hits the buffet more the gym.


----------



## 263FPD

topcop14 said:


> 6'1" 240 . Sounds like he hits the buffet more the gym.


----------



## topcop14

263FPD said:


>


 I found a picture of musclerussian. Hung like a bull squirrel


----------



## 263FPD

topcop14 said:


> I found a picture of musclerussian. Hung like a bull squirrel


Is there a cock in that picture? Looks like a deformed vagina.


----------



## kwflatbed

Maybe someone should contact *The William Cloran Academy and let them know*
*what kind of an asshole that they are training.*

*William M. Cloran, Esq.
50 Union Street, Suite 1
Newton Centre, MA 02459
Tel. (617) 969-2001 Fax (617) 969-6517
email: bcloran (-at-) verizon.net*

*[email protected]

*


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Maybe someone should contact *The William Cloran Academy and let them know*
> *what kind of an asshole that they are training.*


Who's to say that hasn't already been done?


----------



## kwflatbed

Delta784 said:


> Who's to say that hasn't already been done?


I will never tell.


----------



## Sam1974

USMCMP5811 said:


> Google his name and you get this........
> 
> Russian soldier rimmed and fucked - Gay Porn, Gay Sex, Naked Gay ...
> Dec 1, 2010 ... Muscle russian soldrie gets his ass licked and fucked in the ass. ... Muscle russian soldrie gets his ass licked and fucked in the ass ...
> Russian soldier rimmed and fucked - Gay Porn, Gay Sex, Naked Gay Men Fucking, Free Gay Videos, Gay Tube -


Now that's Fucking Funny!


----------



## 263FPD

Sam1974 said:


> Now that's Fucking Funny!


Not funny to the guy who gets fucked:redcarded:


----------



## grn3charlie

Ummm 5811, other than google, how did you come across that information??? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ild8w0rHQU"]YouTube - Seinfeld (the we're not gay promo)[/nomedia]


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Who's to say it isn't Master police trainer Cloran himself?


Good point...


----------



## 263FPD

grn3charlie said:


> Ummm 5811, other than google, how did you come across that information???
> YouTube - Seinfeld (the we're not gay promo)


He is right G3C, lots of Gay 
porn when you Google the Extra Special Special


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Mozzarella said:


> Did Cooper finally pick up a drink? Maybe he got pinch for dumping snow instead of leaves this time.


I think he was exiled to the Isle of misfit toys, he's the sailor that doesn't drink...


----------



## grn3charlie

Thought I would give this thread a bump. Good for laughs.


----------



## 263FPD

I love this effing thread!!!! Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

How did this thread go for over a year without any additions? There have been so many to choose from in the bad and ugly categories.


----------



## grn3charlie

263FPD said:


> I love this effing thread!!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome brother. Although I have to say there is a selfish motive. Love the entertainment! Is Loyal here under adifferent name?


----------

